# jackson pollock



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

excuse my ignorance here but i recently watched a film portraying the life of jackson pollock,now i know that he was an alcoholic but in the film after drinking he would go into some kind of mad mental state ... im just wondering if someone can enlighten me as to what his problem actually was apart from the actual alcoholism


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey JC,

Did you see "Pollock" with Ed Harris. That was amazing. He was an amazing guy.

I believe he was seriously anxious and depressed and self-medicated with alcohol. And he was an "angry and impulsive" drunk, which ultimately led to his demise.

D


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

Dreamer said:


> Hey JC,
> 
> Did you see "Pollock" with Ed Harris. That was amazing. He was an amazing guy.
> 
> ...


i did dreamer i watched it twice,i see this has been moved which is fair enough but i felt it was connected to a person with high anxiety and depression but his mad outbursts seemed very extreme


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Dear JC,
Moved this as it isn't clear Pollock had DP/DR I guess. I Googled him; there is a lot of info out there, but he is a difficult guy to speculate on.

Depression/anxiety (most likely) - and he had a "nervous breakdown" and was hospitalized (read that a couple of places), but he died I think in 1956 meaning any constructive treatment he may have had was ... well most likely not the best.

I thought the film was brilliant though. Don't know if many saw it as it is "too depressing" and people don't know who Pollock was anyway.

Take Care,
D


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Im sure I read that he was bi-polar ages ago.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

falling_free said:


> Im sure I read that he was bi-polar ages ago.


Makes sense.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

.


----------

